# new circuit breaker for garage.



## beast696 (Aug 22, 2010)

I need to add more power to my garage as I'm using it to power lots of power tools. The current breaker only holds about 10amps, I need to know how to get more juice flowing to my work space? The main panel is a 200amp box, I will provide more info if needed. A rough estimate of pricing for this job would be appreciated as well. Thank you.

Along with power tools, I would also like to add an AC unit in there because the heat could become a health hazard during the summer months. How big of a circuit breaker should I be looking at?


----------



## knewshound (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, by code, the AC needs to be on a separate breaker.

The regular outlets need only to be run in, hooked up at the outlets then installed in the panel, ideally on their own breaker also.

Since the AC unit is possibly a 220 device, you may want to do some home work before you dive in.

Cheers,

knewshound


----------



## speedy petey (Aug 22, 2010)

beast696 said:


> I need to add more power to my garage as I'm using it to power lots of power tools.


OK. Attached or detached garage? This is important.




beast696 said:


> The current breaker only holds about 10amps, I need to know how to get more juice flowing to my work space?


What do you mean by this?? This makes no sense. Either it is a 15A or 20A breaker. How do you know it only holds _"about 10 amps"_?




beast696 said:


> The main panel is a 200amp box, I will provide more info if needed. A rough estimate of pricing for this job would be appreciated as well. Thank you.


A price for what??? We have absolutely no idea of the setting and circumstances in your home at this point. We have nothing to eve base a guess on.




beast696 said:


> Along with power tools, I would also like to add an AC unit in there because the heat could become a health hazard during the summer months. How big of a circuit breaker should I be looking at?


Again, what information do we have to base a guess on? 
Central air?
Wall unit?
How big?


From the feeling of your questions I think you would be best served having someone come in and give you a price to do this work. Better yet, draw up a list of needs and get a few prices for the same work so you are making an even comparison.


----------



## speedy petey (Aug 22, 2010)

knewshound said:


> Well, by code, the AC needs to be on a separate breaker.


What code is that? I am curious.


----------



## beast696 (Aug 22, 2010)

speedy petey said:


> OK. Attached or detached garage? This is important.
> By definition I guess it would be a detached garage because you can't gain access to house from the garage even though it shares a common wall. The side door leads to the courtyard to the front door of my home. Main breaker is in one of the bedroom located about 30-40 feet from the garage, Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> ...



The main goal is to have sufficient power to run all my tools in my garage plus a portable AC unit. Not sure exactly how much is needed but have been told by some that a 40A circuit breaker should be enough to satisfy my needs with some room for expansion. 

I guess my question is what is the best way to get power I need into my garage? I would be happy to provide more info about the set up needed. Thank you for answering my question.


----------



## budro (Aug 23, 2010)

the wire you are going to run will determine what breaker size you need.  i would probably put in a 100 to 125 amp panel. you can install a larger panel than the wires load capacity, you just have to protect the wire's capacity by correctly sizing the breaker for the wire. i think supply houses usually sell 125 amp panels around $40.00  after sizing up your wire and breaker you have to find just what is available. in essence if you need 65 amps for a circuit you can buy a 70 amp breaker but will probably only find 100 amp wire, which is ok to be protected by a same size or smaller amp breaker. what you can buy locally will play into your plans too. if your garage is attached and the outside panel is in the general area, you will spend 150 to 250 bucks on materials. you may need 110' feet of 12-2 w/g wire and the best buy will be a 250' roll. and so on. be safe. hire a licensed electrician if confused.


----------



## JoeD (Aug 26, 2010)

Is the garage attached or detached. The methods are very different between the two.


----------



## beast696 (Aug 30, 2010)

JoeD said:


> Is the garage attached or detached. The methods are very different between the two.



Detachted.


----------



## Walker923 (Sep 6, 2010)

The best bet for a detached garage is to set a sub panel inside the garage. 100A sould be more than enough for what you want to do, but give you some flexability if you want to expand. How far is the run between you house service and the garage? Also, what size wire is coming into your house and what size panel is in your house now?


----------



## handyguys (Sep 7, 2010)

Also, it will depend on current and future tool capacity. This sounds like it will be multiple circuits. That's why people are recommending a sub-panel. 100amp sub panel then circuits for AC, lighting, outlets, etc.

Some power tools may even want their own circuits. I have a table saw that is on its own 30a 220v line, same with a dust collector. My jointer and my bandsaw are also hooked to 220v lines. My planer is 110v but draws 15a, If I tried to run that with something else on the same 15a circuit at the same time I would trip the breaker. The planer is on a 20a line and gets run at the same time with a dust collector on its own 220 line, lights on their own circuit. If I have someone working with me in the garage there is a possibility of another big tool on at the same time as well. It was all planned out so I would have sufficient power where and when it was needed.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 7, 2010)

A detached garage is only permitted to have one circuit run to it. Therefore if you want multiple circuits (AC, lighting, power tools, general purpose receptacles, etc.) you need a sub panel. If the garage was attached then you could run all the different circuits from the main panel.


----------



## ohmy (Sep 13, 2010)

Walker923 said:


> The best bet for a detached garage is to set a sub panel inside the garage. 100A sould be more than enough for what you want to do, but give you some flexability if you want to expand. How far is the run between you house service and the garage? Also, what size wire is coming into your house and what size panel is in your house now?



Agreed. If you are making the effort this is the way to go. A 60A sub panel generally covers most expansion.


----------

